# River Road



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

got my neuvation m28s last night, got them mounted and took them over to river rd this morning saw a boat load of roadies near the gw as i started my ride, they were heading out of the park. at the climb from englewood boat basin two roadies attacked the climb and past me handily. i am not sure if it was the same two guys i passed going up the alpine climb.










personal best time with my old trek and my new wheelset:thumbsup:

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/787273


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great, what a nice morning for a ride.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*river road, better on the old trek?*

so i am happy i got the ride in today, rain was in the forecast & felt one or two drops at the end of the ride, and even more as i got to work. took my newer bike since my old 2003 trek was still down the sure in my car w/my wife.

the time was under par of 1 hr 15 min. total time by 5 seconds. moving time under 1:13. i had been under 1:10 the past two weeks and am marketing the ride now as a 1:10 minute ride

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40269533









_road the whole alpine climb in the saddle, maybe that's why I didn't match previous 2 weeks time_


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*if it's tuesday, it's river road*

rainy day on river road, took the old trek and the gears stayed in tune:thumbsup:




















http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/814968


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

back from vacation upstate i did my river road ride

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/48243923










at lunch i went back to the area for doc appt. and chatted to a dude on a retro peugot, white one, i mentioned my bro and sis had one and put his a 1975 ish. He shaid his wife picked it up for him and he was happy with it:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I was about to respond with some sarcastic remark about another boring post about River Road, but then I looked at your route and saw your top speed. WOW. Was that at the point where your course appears to veer off the cliff and into the Hudson River? Hope you're OK.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

AlanE said:


> I was about to respond with some sarcastic remark about another boring post about River Road, but then I looked at your route and saw your top speed. WOW. Was that at the point where your course appears to veer off the cliff and into the Hudson River? Hope you're OK.


no worries. just the android on the fritz. okay, so it didn't elaborate that i broke out the new blinkies i bought at windham outfitters and missed the elm ridge trail at windham, nor that my minewt dual worked fine this morning after being in the closet all summer or the fact that there's a boat load of sand on top the alpine climb switch back









here's me on holiday at windham peak, would you believe at the uci world cup during 4x, we hiked up the mtn slope and a dude had a tt bike? i don't know if he told the truth but he said his club runs the tour de catskill, wtf, he was sporting a nice giant but only ultegra, not dura ace. he said his man gig was road bike racing but his main bike broke the rear dr


----------



## Walmco (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone make it to River Rd today? Any trees or branches down after last night's storm?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Walmco said:


> Anyone make it to River Rd today? Any trees or branches down after last night's storm?


biked river rd this week tues & thurs morning. in stead of another pic of river rd i took one yesterday at near the waterfall at the north end as at deer just passed. here's a pic from central park today











yes it was just last year when the tornado hit central park. this one choose a different part bayone/ staten island/ park slope / forest hills

yes my dad's street in forest hills got hit hard as well as sister in glendale queens

ps i have a harriman ride sat 9-18 . 7:30 am from sloatsburg rail road stn 35 miles b*


----------



## editmire (Aug 29, 2008)

guys, I ride this sometimes too, couple questions...

1) whats the rules for start/stop/turnaround points if you guys are doing the exact same route
2) why does the garmin report say someone went 100mph or 51mph? I can't figure out how that happened...


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

editmire said:


> guys, I ride this sometimes too, couple questions...
> 
> 1) whats the rules for start/stop/turnaround points if you guys are doing the exact same route
> 2) why does the garmin report say someone went 100mph or 51mph? I can't figure out how that happened...


i record my rides and my android phone and replace the header of the gpx and upload to garmin. obviously the droid is off, in max speed

for you folks that bike harriman i got a parking ticket in sloatsburg rr stn saturday a popular spot for hikers and bikers to enter harriman , the sign says no parking w/o permit, but in the past week ends were okay


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

went over to river road on this balmy monday morning


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*more on river road*

took my new mtb frame to river road on saturday since i was not sure of the conditions, it was in great shape and is very rideable with the road bike even though i just saw a handful of cyclist on river road saturday


<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/61436593'></iframe>










considereing the rock slides and trees downed in april it seems like i got a bonus ride at the end of the year. i am tempted to resume my early morning rides but fearful of icey pactes. its' one thing taken the mtb over there on a saturday afternoon, but with the road bike in the dark of morning i'd have to be really alert:thumbsup: 

last year my last ride of year was november 17th, didn't ride river road again til march 9, which was after a big storm with several trees downed but not that really big storm, which kept me off river road until may 4


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Today was a great day for a road ride. Flew out of the office about 11:40, got home to get my gear on and did 20.72 miles. Roads were clear, sky was clear and not much wind. Was back at my desk and no one missed me. A real bonus day. After last weekends snow I thought I wouldn't get on the road until spring!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*river road: alive and kicking*

lucky enough to get two river road rides in the past 2 weeks, including this mornning where on wet roads I near matched my personal best of 1:09 as today road 1:10.

friday i did a slightly longer loop including the englewood bb climb, but on friday but campy record carbon crank fell apart on the ride back and did isolated leg drills for the final 6 miles









_ this pic is from st. paddy's day, mar 17, but i did ride this bike as shown on friday and again today with campy chorus crank_


this mornings course stepped from previous
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/81711299

fridays loop including englewood
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80812190


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

can u suggest a place to park for riding on River Road?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*ft lee historid park*

i park at ft lee historic park, 1 block south gw bridge on hudson terrace, free duribg week, pay on week end in season

did the ride again a few days ago
in
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/89606369










clearwater sailing ship at alpine boat basin another good parking spot:thumbsup:


----------



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

it's been awhile since I last visited/parked in Fort Lee Historic Park, how much do they charge?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

kpg111 said:


> it's been awhile since I last visited/parked in Fort Lee Historic Park, how much do they charge?


last year they made a great bike path from ft lee park to the entrance of river rd/henry hudson drive:thumbsup:

went over to river road this morning and they're were additional pot holes and some smaller baby head rocks on da road, pretty sure ss clearwater moved on as i did not see it today at alpine bb


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

river road is an awesome ride


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

River Road, this isnt the road that lead from Edgewater/weehawken right? This is the one in Ft Lee Park?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

eugenetsang said:


> River Road, this isnt the road that lead from Edgewater/weehawken right? This is the one in Ft Lee Park?


yeah, it's actually called henry hudson drive, but most folks in the city just call it river road. i cycled a bit on the river road in weehawkin last week end. but i prefer henry hudson drive aka river rd. 

cycled it once this week, twice last week. one day last week a tree was down in the morning but they got rid of it right away


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh thats no fun. I live in jersey city, maybe 12-15 miles south of the Ft Lee Park. I was going to hop on my bicycle and head on over. I guess I will have to wait till the Parks Dept cleans up the mess!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

the tree is gone. i cycled river road this week, no downed trees:thumbsup:


----------

